# Forellen "abliegen" lassen?



## Grafzahl84 (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab nun in der Vergangenheit vermehrt Forellen geangelt, kamen geschmacklich bei den meisten auch gut an. Bisher hab ichs da mit der Zubereitung aber eher simpel gemacht, also Fisch geschuppt, ausgenommen, Kopf ab, Kräuter ( Dill, Schnittlauch, usw.) in den Fisch, Salz Pfeffer, innen noch ne Priese Rohrzucker drauf in die Alu-Folie und dann entweder auf den Grill oder in den Ofen.

Meiner Freundin schmeckte der Fisch allerdings zu moderig, also irgendwie zu erdig. Sie hätte von einer Freundin den Tipp bekommen das man Seiblinge wohl wegen ihren sich verkrampfenden Nervenbahnen eh 1-2 Tage ruhen bzw. wässern lassen sollte, wobei dann wohl auch der erdige Geschmack verpuffen gehen könnte. Nach 2 Tagen soll sich dann wohl der Fisch auch einfacher filetieren lassen.

Nun meine Frage: Wie soll ich einen Fisch denn 2 Tage lang wässern ohne das er mir dabei vergammelt? Einzige Idee wäre ihn bzw. die Filets in ein Wassergewäß zu packen und das dann in den Kühlschrank zu packen, aber selbst da sind doch 48h schon nicht mehr gut fürs Fleisch oder?


----------



## erT (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen "abliegen" lassen?*

Ich glaube dabei geht es eher um eine Lebendhälterung.
Wenn die Fische einige Tage im klaren Wasser wohnen, neutralisiert sich der ggf. etwas modrige Geschmack.
So kenn ich es, wobei sich die Anwendung da durchaus schwierig, in den meisten Fällen eher unmöglich, da Verboten, herausstellt.


----------



## Ködervorkoster (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen "abliegen" lassen?*

...oh-mein-Gott...!   |uhoh:   Niemals würde ich mir so eine 2-Tage alte "leicht blutig gewässerte Forelle" (Bakterienschleuder) dann noch zubereiten! Bei einer ordentlichen Fischvergiftung kann man auch flott mal abtreten....  |bigeyes

Aus welchem Teichanlagen-Typ (Wasserzufuhr/Tiefe/Schlamm/Temperatur/Algen...???) kommt der Fisch denn? Evtl. umgehst Du das "erdige" Problem wenn Du angeltechnisch die Anlage (mehr Frischwasser im Teich) wechselst...?


----------



## sprogoe (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen "abliegen" lassen?*

Hallo,

in einem Gewässer, wo die Forellen moodrig schmecken ging ich nicht mehr angeln, denn das finde ich ekelhaft.

Ein Fischzüchter hat mir mal erklärt, daß so ein Geschmack einzig und allein durch das verwendete Futter kommt (Verwendung von Blutmehlanteilen und so´n Mist) und sich auch dann nicht verliert, wenn die Forellen längere Zeit in frischem Wasser gehältert werden.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen "abliegen" lassen?*

Der modrige Geschmack von Fischen jeglichwer Art kommt nicht vom Futter sondern vom "Geosmin" das in verschiedenen Schwebalgen vorkommt.
Dagegen hilft nur wässern.


----------



## sprogoe (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen "abliegen" lassen?*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Der modrige Geschmack von Fischen jeglichwer Art kommt nicht vom Futter sondern vom "Geosmin" das in verschiedenen Schwebalgen vorkommt.
> Dagegen hilft nur wässern.



ich rede hier ja nicht von Karpfen oder Schleien, die jahrelang in Seen mit wenig Frischwasserzulauf gelebt haben, wo sich in der wärmeren Jahreszeit Algen bilden können, sondern von Forellen, die aus Zuchtanlagen stammen, die in der Regel über ausreichend Frischwasserzulauf verfügen und so gut wie keine Algenbildung stattfindet.
Dieser Moodergeschmack kommt dann nur vom Futter und verliert sich auch nicht beim Wässern.
Wie willst Du die denn wässern? Tot ins Wasser legen oder gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstoßen und die Fische lebend mit nach Hause nehmen und in der Badewanne schwimmen lassen?
Schmecken Forellen aus einigen wenigen Angelanlagen moodrig, geht man dort einfach nicht mehr hin, dann erledigt sich Thema von ganz allein und man braucht dann auch keine unnötigen Diskusionen über das Thema führen. 

Gruß Siggi


----------

